# New pup



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

This is a Red Leopard Catahoula, Hammer we just got, love em already











Love his colors, and this is him and my little bro taking a walk


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That dog looks awesome man.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man thats a good lookin pup .. when i was in high school i had a black mouth kerr catahoula mix .. he was a good dog


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awwwwwww


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what a sweet little pup!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice looking pup! You gonna train him for hunting or is he gonna be a companion dog?


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

cool lookin lil pup! kinda looks like my pup. shes a blue mearl australian shepard. mines just got a lot of hair haha








this one shes drivin lol


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Nice looking pup! You gonna train him for hunting or is he gonna be a companion dog?


 
I dont know yet, he might come squirrel hunting and might make him a blood dog, but dont know yet


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Awesome lookin dogs! I love it when they're puppies and have the puppy breath and it's so hard to pop them when they mess up. Seems that after that they're a little rebelious until they get old and lazy.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

He was playful tonight, when he got done running around,he plopped right where he was and started to fall asleep haha


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwww :bigok:


----------

